# Building code violations



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> This evening I went to another class,one I thought would have talked about grounding and bonding. Instead,there was a building inspector. He talked mostly about the building codes regarding electrical. He says if you do a job and your electrical permit is not TIED to the building permit he can and will nail the electrician for any violation of building codes, such as accessibility for disabled persons; lighting violations pertaining to "light pollution", and the rest. Is this just Kentucky, or elsewhere?


Not here.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

He's rattling his sabre.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> This evening I went to another class,one I thought would have talked about grounding and bonding. Instead,there was a building inspector. He talked mostly about the building codes regarding electrical. He says if you do a job and your electrical permit is not TIED to the building permit he can and will nail the electrician for any violation of building codes, such as accessibility for disabled persons; lighting violations pertaining to "light pollution", and the rest. Is this just Kentucky, or elsewhere?


Sounds like one more POS from the government, trying to make more of his position than is warranted.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Goes hand in hand here. If you do a remodel, building makes you bring smokes up to current code. The electrical inspector looks at it for them.
They only come out for framing etc. However alot of them are multi inspectors now....so the electrical guy is the building guy.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> He's rattling his sabre.





brian john said:


> Sounds like one more POS from the government, trying to make more of his position than is warranted.


I agree with both of them at the same time, when has that happened? :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The building inspector talked about sensible things such switches being accessible by wheel chair bound persons in regard to inches above the floor when certain widths of counter space were used. I assume that what he meant was that if the Electrical permit were pulled totally independent of the project, the EC could bear the brunt of the changes, as compared to an electrician just following the prints. This included knowing where to place Exit signs. He did push the sale of the BUILDING CODE book. If I was responsible, I may want to have one, verses a callback.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> The building inspector talked about sensible things such switches being accessible by wheel chair bound persons in regard to inches above the floor when certain widths of counter space were used. I assume that what he meant was that if the Electrical permit were pulled totally independent of the project, the EC could bear the brunt of the changes, as compared to an electrician just following the prints.


 
Plans here have to be approved by both building and electrical.
So if the plans were stamped and approved the EC would be in the clear...


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm, does this mean the EC is now on the hook for wheelchair ramps too?

How about ADA accessible bathroom stalls?

Sounds like a pencilneck with a badge.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Building code*



JayH said:


> Hmm, does this mean the EC is now on the hook for wheelchair ramps too?
> 
> How about ADA accessible bathroom stalls?
> 
> Sounds like a pencilneck with a badge.


I believe what he was meaning is that if an electrician bids and gets a job independant of an architech or builder's drawings that they are responsible for installing their equipment according to the building codes. For example, if you know that wheeled chaired people will use the premises, the receptacles etc. have to be possibly different heights than normal so they can lean over and reach them. The same with receptacles and switches above counters. They can't look PRETTY, they must be functional.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Well that makes all the sense in the world if you are installing new equipment (receptacles, switches, etc.)

But if it is a remodel with existing devices in areas that will not be touched, those would not be required to be brought up to code in the jurisdictions in which I work.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kentucky*

Was it studor? or the other one? 

I lived in Kentucky a bit and did a few jobs with a big company. They are major major @$%^#@ down there. That is a rough state, especially compared to indiana.


----------

